# anybody get sulphur burps



## penelope (Jan 22, 2013)

hi im new to this site, but i have been diabetic type two for several years now and have got to the point im on insulin twice a day under 20mls at a time but they want to help me lose weight s have started me on victoza injection which works alongside the insulin pen. and should tell you that you are fuller quicker so in that way should help to lose weight, 
however i started on lower dose for a week but then went upto the higher dose but it has given me really bad sulphur tasting burps that are like rotten eggs. you can taste them and other people smell it too, the burps are like really big balls of gas that you cannot stop coming up. it is so embarrising. 

has anyone else suffered these burps and if so what helped you to stop them. i take omeprazole tabs anyway for indegestion as i get acid reflux.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Penelope, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about the problem with the Victoza. We do have some members on Victoza, hopefully they will be along to share their experiences with you. With luck you might become more tolerant before too long, but if not then it might be worth asking about Byetta, which is a similar medication and might suit you better.


----------



## penelope (Jan 22, 2013)

*thanks but already been on that*

yes i tried byetta last year but had to come of it in end as started to lose weight but after i got sulphur burps really bad that they took me off it. but i also was sick after every meal also so diabetes ended up bad because wasnt keeping food down.  so it ended up stopping it. 
i got so i stopped loosing weight and that way they now want to see of victoza will work. i havent had the sickness just feeling sick. 
just wanted tp know if anyone else has had to combat it too. thanks x


----------



## Caroline (Jan 23, 2013)

Many people reccomend peppermint capsules or tea as an aid to stopping this. Not on injections yet so can't offer first hand advice


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 23, 2013)

Caroline said:


> Many people reccomend peppermint capsules or tea as an aid to stopping this. Not on injections yet so can't offer first hand advice


I can definitely vouch for peppermint tea, and lemon & ginger is good for nausea.  You can buy bags, or make your own with a slice of lemon and grated ginger root.


----------



## GroovyGran (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re victosa*

Hi everyone, I am new to the site, and am also having problems with victosa!
I do get the burps, but not tasting of sulphur. My problem is that I seem to be ok on the smallest dose, but am being sick when I try to up it to the next dose. Sometimes it is the day after, and I am bringing up what I have had for tea the day before? I also take slow release Metformin twice daily. I have been sick today and brought this back too, so I am going to have to take it again!
My other problem at the moment is that I am due to go into hospital on the 20th of February, for a hysterectomy. I've had my pre op assessment, but they have phoned me to say that my blood sugar is through the roof. (98) this is the new way of reading it, and the consultant needs me to get them more under control before the op, which does not give me much time! I have been for more blood tests this morning, and have to go back next Friday for the results, but if they are still too high, they may have to change my meds then do another blood test! I was wondering if anyone can give me any suggestions on the best food to eat to get it down as quickly as possible, I am having porridge In a morning.. But also, what would be the best time to inject the victosa, to help with the vomiting. Before Or after meals, morning or night. Sorry this is so long, but really need some help?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2013)

GroovyGran said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the site, and am also having problems with victosa!
> I do get the burps, but not tasting of sulphur. My problem is that I seem to be ok on the smallest dose, but am being sick when I try to up it to the next dose. Sometimes it is the day after, and I am bringing up what I have had for tea the day before? I also take slow release Metformin twice daily. I have been sick today and brought this back too, so I am going to have to take it again!
> My other problem at the moment is that I am due to go into hospital on the 20th of February, for a hysterectomy. I've had my pre op assessment, but they have phoned me to say that my blood sugar is through the roof. (98) this is the new way of reading it, and the consultant needs me to get them more under control before the op, which does not give me much time! I have been for more blood tests this morning, and have to go back next Friday for the results, but if they are still too high, they may have to change my meds then do another blood test! I was wondering if anyone can give me any suggestions on the best food to eat to get it down as quickly as possible, I am having porridge In a morning.. But also, what would be the best time to inject the victosa, to help with the vomiting. Before Or after meals, morning or night. Sorry this is so long, but really need some help?



Hi GroovyGran, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear that you are having problems, I think quite a few people can experience the side effects when they increase the dose of Victoza. If this persists then you need to ask your doctor if it is worth you sticking with the lower dose or if perhaps you could try something else like Byetta or sitagliptin?

I suspect that the blood number you have been given, that they are worried about, is your HbA1c expressed in the new units of mmol/mol (not mmol/l. as a meter measures) rather than a percentage. If this is the case then 98 equates to 11.1%, which is pretty high. Levels this high would probably lead to poor recovery and healing rates. How long have you been diagnosed? With levels this high it sounds like you need to seriously review your diet rather than just get a few tips for fine-tuning I'm afraid 

Could you give us some idea of your history with diabetes?


----------



## GroovyGran (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi again, I have been diagnosed with diabetes for about 6 years now. Just on Metformin at fist, then Metformin along with a second tablet,changed a couple of times, I can't remember the names, but I was taken of the market. I am now on the Metformin and victosa. I went on a 6 week course last year to learn all about diabetes and found it very useful. My reading was then 60' but I have to admit I have not had it checked for about 6 months. We moved house and had to register with a new GP. The old one used to send for me every 3 months, but this surgery leaves it to us, and I have t admit I have neglected myself after moving house. I really don't want to go on insulin, as I have been told I will put weight on and could have hypo's.
I know there is no quick fix. The nurse has tol me to eat less carbs, as any no needed for energy will be changed to sugar. I know I am going to have to try harder, but am hoping I can bring it to an acceptable level, so the operation can go ahead. They have found abnormal cells (not cancer at the moment) but could go that way, so I am eager to get it done. Any suggestions would be really helpul


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2013)

GroovyGran said:


> Hi again, I have been diagnosed with diabetes for about 6 years now. Just on Metformin at fist, then Metformin along with a second tablet,changed a couple of times, I can't remember the names, but I was taken of the market. I am now on the Metformin and victosa. I went on a 6 week course last year to learn all about diabetes and found it very useful. My reading was then 60' but I have to admit I have not had it checked for about 6 months. We moved house and had to register with a new GP. The old one used to send for me every 3 months, but this surgery leaves it to us, and I have t admit I have neglected myself after moving house. I really don't want to go on insulin, as I have been told I will put weight on and could have hypo's.
> I know there is no quick fix. The nurse has tol me to eat less carbs, as any no needed for energy will be changed to sugar. I know I am going to have to try harder, but am hoping I can bring it to an acceptable level, so the operation can go ahead. They have found abnormal cells (not cancer at the moment) but could go that way, so I am eager to get it done. Any suggestions would be really helpul



Do you have a home testing meter so that you can check your blood sugar levels before and after eating in order to see how they are affected by the meal? This is really the best way to determine what you can and cannot tolerate well, and can help you to bring down your levels to much better values. I would suggest reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker (even though it is not your first year, it sounds like you need a fresh start in looking at your diabetes ) I would also start a food diary so that you can get an idea of the types and amounts of carbohydrates you are eating and drinking each day. Using all this information you should be able to find ways of adapting your diet so that you can reduce the impact on your levels.

Are you able to do much exercise? Anything you can manage will help to bring your levels under control. If you have any questions there is a wealth of experience here, and we will be happy to help wherever possible!


----------



## GroovyGran (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Northerner, I am afraid I can't exercise vet well, no walking anyway, as I've am now 64 and have arthritis but also disc bulges and a prolapsed disc in 1997 leaving me with nerve damage in my leg and foot. But I could do upper body exercises or stretches. I will check out the links you have given me!
Thank you so much for you help. I am going to get on this forum from. My pc tomorrow, so I can download some of the free stuff.  Am only on my hubby's I pad at the moment. Thanks again


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2013)

GroovyGran said:


> Thanks Northerner, I am afraid I can't exercise vet well, no walking anyway, as I've am now 64 and have arthritis but also disc bulges and a prolapsed disc in 1997 leaving me with nerve damage in my leg and foot. But I could do upper body exercises or stretches. I will check out the links you have given me!
> Thank you so much for you help. I am going to get on this forum from. My pc tomorrow, so I can download some of the free stuff.  Am only on my hubby's I pad at the moment. Thanks again



You're very welcome  Any exercise you can manage will be good - perhaps your GP can refer you to a physiotherapist to help you learn suitable exercises?


----------



## USJen (Jan 7, 2017)

penelope said:


> hi im new to this site, but i have been diabetic type two for several years now and have got to the point im on insulin twice a day under 20mls at a time but they want to help me lose weight s have started me on victoza injection which works alongside the insulin pen. and should tell you that you are fuller quicker so in that way should help to lose weight,
> however i started on lower dose for a week but then went upto the higher dose but it has given me really bad sulphur tasting burps that are like rotten eggs. you can taste them and other people smell it too, the burps are like really big balls of gas that you cannot stop coming up. it is so embarrising.
> 
> has anyone else suffered these burps and if so what helped you to stop them. i take omeprazole tabs anyway for indegestion as i get acid reflux.



Hi Penelope ! 

 I wanted to say a big THANK YOU for your post, although a few years later. A life saver to say the least.  I am in the USA, and now on Victoza along with my Lantus insulin. I take 35 units of Lantus and 6mg of Victoza twice daily. I had started to become real nauseous and very gassy. I am not a real gassy person to begin with. I am burping these horrible smelling sulfur burps that linger in the air . They are not small burps either but rather large, long, loud burps. Even as a child drinking soda pop I never had burps like this. I went to,my Dr.s office and told him about them and my nausea and showed him this post . My Doctor prescribed me Ondansetron 4mg tablets to help with my nausea .  They help so much. They do not help with the burping though . I have come to notice the burping is a lot worse in the morning. Probably due to laying down all night and getting a buildup of gas. You are not alone!


----------

